# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Recommendation aluminium French doors Sth Sydney

## barney118

After some aluminum French doors any recommendations around Sth Sydney or Sutherland etc.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andy the pm

We used Wideline Windows & Doors | Home for all our windows and doors. Pretty happy with the results

----------


## barney118

Also anyone in campbelltown area  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Renopa

Not quite south, but if suitable would be worth a trip?    
<http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/collaroy/building-materials/french-doors-black-aluminium-150/1054747008> 
Possibly others too, they were the first ones that popped up.   As usual NAYY!!

----------


## barney118

> Not quite south, but if suitable would be worth a trip?    
> <http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/collaroy/building-materials/french-doors-black-aluminium-150/1054747008> 
> Possibly others too, they were the first ones that popped up.   As usual NAYY!!

  Thanks Renopa I would have jumped on these but I wanted mine to open inwards. I have ordered through a local supplier 2 French doors in Aluminium and 2 small windows $4k ouch! I bought an window from an auction place for $200 1.8m x 900 these are costing me $1k it pays to see if you can get windows rather than fit in existing brickwork.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Renopa

Ouch is right!  oh well you got the ones you want even if they did cost more....don't think about the cost, just move on!!  ...easier said than done sometimes!!  LOL

----------

